# East Bay River



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Plan on fishing East Bay river just off 87 on Monday morning. Never fished it so any advice is more than welcomed. Also if anybody was to meet up and fish yall are more than welcomed !


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

heard it was good until that storm screwed everything up. Where you launching boat?


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Depending on the weather I'll either fish the morning or the afternoon. I'll launch at the east bay river boat ramp. It's like 5 mins from my house.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Still going in the morning?


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Dang man if I didn't have to work. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

I wanna go in the am but the chance of rain keeps changing from 30-50%. At 1pm there's no rain so ill probably hit the water at 1.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

A little rain never hurt anyone.


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

True true. I think I'll stick with 1ish. If you wanna link up hit me up at 3012572297


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll be peddling mean green down the river


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I would be inclined to accompany you. Not too sure of the plans tomorrow though.

I've never fished the Blackwater/East Bay area either so I wouldn't be much help, but with luck I can make it out, I'll try and let you know.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Unfortunately I received a phone call shortly after my post and had to come into work. 

So around 1300 I plan to be sleeping! Best of luck. 

Use the search function. There's plenty of information on this site. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

The more the merry! Two rookies got to get something right lol 

Quick question tho, will all this rain mess with the fish? Is it even worth dragging everything out ? Thanks !!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was the guy that sold you the lures today...let us know how you did!


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Caught two small bass on the mullet lure other than that nothing. Trolling back in now. Thanks for the info and tips !


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*Duncan Ridge*

Is this you David?


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

All day ! Who's this lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you mark any bait where I said to look? All of this rain probably has things screwed up but at least you didnt get skunked!


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

I tried a few spots but nada. Then my fish finder went dead . Smh


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*Who is this*

That Idiot that built your house! LOL! I just sent you a text message


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Ha! That asshole Bahahahahah jk. Aight waiting on that text.


----------

